# home-made bandsaw



## jamesglasman (Sep 14, 2014)

hi there everyone I was just wondering if anyone out there knows how to build a band saw it would be a great addition onto my shop but unfortunately to purchase a 14" band saw will cost me a little over $1000 so I figured hey what if I could make my own


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Check this out….
http://www.woodgears.ca/bandsaw/index.html


----------



## jamesglasman (Sep 14, 2014)

wow thanks so much that's pretty amazing


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

There are a lot of NEW bandsaws priced well under $1000 (look at the Grizzly site) or check CL for a used one. In my area used 14"ers usually go for $200-$400.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

Or you could get lucky: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63907


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

The link B4B gave shows a Gil Bilt saw (from a kit). Though they don't have a website, they are said to still exist. They will sell you the kit for making a 12" or 18" bandsaw. I built the 18" many years ago. Not a heavy duty saw, but useful within its limitations. It will take some detective work to chase them down, I suspect. (Gilliam is the name of the founder).


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

For what it's worth, a 14" Grizzly with riser block will be ~$600. That's the route I went.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I second woodgears. He uses the hell out of his and it's still tickin.


----------

